# Bread Baskets



## donk (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi all Sorry if I but I must ask a what maybe a very stupid question?? I have noticed other members talking about using bread baskets to aid traction in soggy conditions I take it these are the ones that bread is delivered to the super markets. Please could somebody how they are used for the soggy bit and do you have to modify them at all very many thanks in advance for any reply Donk ( stupid ) Dave


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Donk, Not used them myself, but saw people attempting to get off Peterborough Showground recently, not very successfully. They are the bottom diamond pattern of the crates cut into strips. Look like a good idea, and I'm sure if it hadn't been quite so wet they would have been successful.

BTW I thought you were down under with Crocodile Dundee in the outback! Did they let you out? :lol: Gary


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

We had to use our Monster Mats





)

for the first time last weekend on a soggy pitch in the Cotswolds. Without them we wouldn't have been able to a) get onto the pitch and b) get up the levelling ramps. I recommend them


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

the baskets refered to are the bottom cut out of the delivery crates they give you a mat about 2' x 18" or 600 x 450mm, they are very good for parking on to stop the van sinking if its wet , got stuck at the side of the daughters 2 weeks ago jacked up and put the mats under the wheels and drove of fine, & recently followed tom tom down a sand covered track in portugal that turned out to be just sand they got me out of that as well, i carry them strapped to the bike rack & am thinking of getting another 4 they're that light & useful,


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Wish I could get some. 

I think Peterborough was exceptional and the bread basket bases did stop MHs sinking. Some of the soft areas that had to be driven over at Peterborough were so soft a road a bread trays would have been needed to get some onto the tarmac.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Steal them the same as everyone else! 

The owners clearly emboss on them this is the property etc

:wink: Pick the laws to adhere too and the ones to break!

Eddie


----------

